# hauling in a stock trailer....



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I have always hauled long distance in our 4horse slant with LQ. Well considering I am going to an FT grounds that involves a climb up a mountain, and a fairly hairy drive down a narrow private lane, I am going to opt for my smaller stock trailer this weekend. the drive down will be 5-6hrs, of 4ln highway and interstate. For those of you that haul in a stock trailer, what precautions do you use when hauling. I figure I will wrap his legs and tie him, but is there anything else I should consider?

He has gone to the vet in this trailer and is in it 4-5 days a week to go work dogs so it is not new to him, just the longest trip he has been in it, previously he had gone an hour and a half with no issue.

Jim


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You might want to consider not tying him, as stock trailers are great for letting them pick their own position in which to travel. Letting them do that helps relieve fatigue and the stress of a long ride.

I have a straight load, but the next trailer I buy will be a stock combo. I find them preferable to pretty much any other type out there because of the roominess and ability of the horse(s) to determine their most comfortable travel positions.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I also haul in a stock and would not advise tying. In a stock they need room to move and figure out how best to stand to be stable and comfortable. If tied they don't' have that freedom to move. And if you tie to the side of the trailer, it's even harder for them, as the trailer is lurching forwards/backwards - which is very easy to stand when the horse is facing the front or back, but not so much the side.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Awsome! thank you guys, I will not tie him.

Jim


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I learned SO MUCH the first year with horses, from a Horse Health Care course that I took with my (Equine Only), high pricey Vet. I learned how to wrap with bandages and quilts, to use mats in my trailer and to TIE. Although I'm replacing my bungee cord trailer ties, which have stretched and broken on any problem horse over the last decade--so what good are they? =/ --a horse that chooses to put his head down to eat what fell out of the hay net doesn't know that you're about to stop bc some stupid sedan slammed on their brakes in front of you. THAT can be a new Vet bill for YOU. When they have to stand and are the only horse in a 2-horse stock, you tie left and they will stand sideways, butt to the left. THIS is the reason that they invented slant load trailers to accommodate the natural postion of the travelling horse. If there are two in your trailer they will STILL be comfortable standing forwards. If you have an overhang where you can put hay, I would STILL tie them while trailering.
Horses can re-balance themselves while standing and tied, so keep them that way while they travel. =D


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I've always tied too. Decent head room without too much to step into obviously but I think this actually give them something to lean or catch themself on. I also don't like them getting turned around in a stock trailer. So personally, I would tie. I have also hauled horses over a 2-3 day period from VA to TX and in the beginning thought wrapping legs or shipping boots was the way to go, but was advised not to because if any of your wrap starts to slip or slide or come undone for any reason, it'll become a nuisance to them and cause unnecessary stomping and/or restlessness. I wouldn't do anything more unusual than you always do. The main thing I stuck to while hauling long distance is stopping every 2-3 hours for about 20 minutes just to let them catch a break from the balancing act they have to perform while in motion. I'd offer water, but half the time, they didn't even go for it. Have a safe trip! Sounds like a blast.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We've always tied our horses. Even when we used a large gooseneck stock trailer with a few horses. The only times we haven't tied is when the horse didn't tie well or for a foal. We hauled the gooseneck across the state which took all day with quite a few stops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would be extremely uncomfortable not tying...For all the reasons listed above.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a stock trailer, 4 horse, i tie, i also put down mats. they like to ride backwards in it.
so in they go, they turn around and get tied to the side, but not real tight .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with SR. If he's a good hauler, I would consider not tying him so that he can move around more and turn around if he chooses. I've been hauling horses loose in stock trailers ever since I've been driving (almost 15 years) and haven't had a problem hauling loose yet.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

My other concern with tying is if the trailer dumps or flips, the horse's head will be tied while its body is falling, which leaves a higher risk of a broken neck. (But this might just be an irrational fear of mine, too).

Too, it depends on how well your horses haul. If they've never done before you might not want to - I know when I first started trailering my mare she was nervous about it and if I tried to tie her she'd feel trapped and panic.

Really it all comes down to personal preference. Everyone has their reasons for tying (or not tying) and in some situations one may be better than the other. The only time I have tied is when I hauled both of my mares, who had never met each other. The filly was in the slant, and my dominant draft cross was in the box stall behind it. She kept putting her head over the slant and I was afraid she was going to start biting Yukon, who, in the slant, would have no way to defend herself or get away. So we had to tie Clem to the side... And I was panicking the whole way to the new stable :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I trailered my horse stock style for two years. Never tied. He always stood backwards leaving the barn and front facing coming home. Guess he thought he was a compass or homing pigeon. Anyway, he always seemed very relaxed when we got where we were going and I'm thinking he liked being able to stand in a way that suited him.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a stock trailer configured as a 2 horse slant with tack room. Most of the time I'm just hauling my horse, and I leave the divider tied open and my horse loose. When I haul two horses and the divider is closed, I do tie my horse because there's a lot of space under the divider and I don't entirely trust my horse not to try crawling under it. If the divider went down further I'd leave him untied then, too.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I pull a stock trailer no dividers and I tie all 7 head. That way there is no stampede when I start unloading.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Well we made it down to East TN with no issues, I did leave him untied and he was no worse for the wear. Still not likely to haul very far very often in the stock trailer, but now at least I know I can if I decide.

Jim


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I trailered my horse stock style for two years. Never tied. He always stood backwards leaving the barn and front facing coming home. Guess he thought he was a compass or homing pigeon.


:rofl::rofl:, great mental picture





jimmyp said:


> Well we made it down to East TN with no issues, I did leave him untied and he was no worse for the wear. Still not likely to haul very far very often in the stock trailer, but now at least I know I can if I decide.
> 
> Jim


Glad it all went well.


----------

